# Orchestral Tools - Metropolis Ark 4 - New Demo online!



## OrchestralTools (Dec 6, 2018)

Size may be king in the natural world but sometimes the real power lies beneath the surface. After all, some of the tiniest insects are hardwired to floor a six-ton elephant.
This latent symbiotic power comes to the fore in the same way with Metropolis Ark 4 – Elite Orchestral Forces, which integrates various approaches from the previous three collections, performed to perfection by the Metropolis Orchestra.



The sections are not small – they are sharply focused like the _Maschinenmensch_robot in Fritz Lang’s Metropolis, all unbridled expressive energy and singularity of purpose.
Similarly, the mixed wind sections are not instrumental sections in the conventional sense, but rather special blends of colors that come together to create a broad palette of virtual instrumentation. All performed and mixed in such a way that the listener perceives them as a single sound.

Just like the oppressive calm before a returning storm, the sound is always powerful and aggressive. The dynamic range goes from pianississimo to fortississimo, but the underlying force and bite is always there – every whisper is a controlled scream.

This time around, we have special high energy articulations – Power Legato, Martele Sets, Overblown Winds, Overpressure Strings – designed to harness the raw power behind the professional sheen.

*Find the full http://orchestraltools.com/resources/documents/Metropolis_Ark_4.pdf (Articulation List here).*

As well as the strong rhythmic and melodic articulation sets, Metropolis Ark 4 provides the building blocks for creating striking orchestral effects and textures. Shaped by their rough surroundings, these sounds are edgy, offbeat and expressionistic.

Metropolis Ark 4 includes an impressive array of High, Mid and Low String Sections for you to choose from, not to mention 10 Mixed Brass & Woodwinds Sections. With a Melodic Percussion Ensemble, Tuned Timpani & Tom Ensemble and a whole host of Percussion and Drum Ensembles at hand to harness the rhythms. And for that additional emotional charge, there is a Women’s and Men’s Choir at your fingertips.

*Screencast Chapter I*


*Screencast Chapter II*


As with previous collections, Metropolis Ark 4 was recorded at the sublime Teldex Scoring Stage in Berlin. The distinctively balanced room – neither too wet nor too dry, and with the finest microphones from the last five decades at its disposal – takes our Berlin Series and Metropolis Ark Series to a whole new level.

*PRE-ORDER SPECIAL*






*349€+VAT instead of 549€+VAT.*
Special ends with the release of the collection, December 19.

HIGHLIGHTS

The Front Row of the Metropolis Series
Focused Section Sizes
Ten Unique Woodwind and Brass Blends
Women and Men Choir
Extreme Dynamic Ranges
Extreme Articulations - Overblown / Overpressure
Introducing Power Legato
SPECS

Kontakt 5.8.1 or free Kontakt Player needed
98 GB of Samples (47 GB NCW compressed)
24Bit / 48KHz Patches

Get all information on our product page.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Dec 6, 2018)

Did not care for the previous Arks, but this one is actually interesting. I like focused approach and the interesting sound combinations.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Dec 6, 2018)

Love the sound from the trailer. Can’t wait to take a deep look into this.


----------



## zimm83 (Dec 6, 2018)

ka00 said:


> I think I'm crushing on you, OT.


Loving that. I'm in. Thanks OT for giving us out yearly Ark . Was dreaming of ark4. Now we got it !!!
YeahYeahhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!

Thanks sooooooo much !!!!!

Ps: what is power legato ???


----------



## whiskers (Dec 6, 2018)

this 'power legato' seems intriguing


----------



## KallumS (Dec 6, 2018)

Orchestral Tools, you're killing it!


----------



## zimm83 (Dec 6, 2018)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Love the sound from the trailer. Can’t wait to take a deep look into this.


Yes ! Hope you will make a super walkthrough !!!
Can't wait....(and one for OSR ) as you promised !!!


----------



## jadedsean (Dec 6, 2018)

Just wondering if their is an additional discount for previous Ark owners?


----------



## zimm83 (Dec 6, 2018)

KallumS said:


> Orchestral Tools, you're killing it!


Orchestral Tools RULES !!!!!
That's it.


----------



## zimm83 (Dec 6, 2018)

jadedsean said:


> Just wondering if their is an additional discount for previous Ark owners?


+1


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 6, 2018)

Great idea to do the extremes! Great art-work on the trailer. And as always with OT Great composing!


----------



## axb312 (Dec 6, 2018)

I look forward to the screencasts. But this looks and sounds great. Perhaps the best of the Arks ? (too early?  )..

Also, @OrchestralTools - How many dynamic layers are there in the extreme dynamic range instruments?


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 6, 2018)

Sounds really good, but damnit OT! Would you just release a choir library already!? 

@OrchestralTools Will there be a crossgrade discount?


----------



## Flexi83 (Dec 6, 2018)

After checking the sample content I'm not impressed at all. I think much of this can be solved musically with the existing Ark series. This brings only some colour to the palette which someone can do with Forzo and Novo or afflatus srings.
Let's see if this "power legato" and their ppp to fff dynamic range sounds convincing. NKS support wold also be good.


----------



## dpasdernick (Dec 6, 2018)

Hmm... the demo track sounds pretty huge to me considering the limited amount of players. I would be curious to hear this same cue rendered with an ark 1 and ark 2 combo seeing as I already have both of those. I sometimes feel like i'm buying a ton of overlap with these libraries. If I may use a cooking analogy it's like I have the whole meal laid out and I'm just refining it with extra spices. Yes, sometimes those spices are crucial but oftentimes they can get "lost in the mix"

Anybody else feel the same way? I have been looking at Spitfire's Bernard Herrmann Toolkit just to get something very different.


----------



## Breaker (Dec 6, 2018)

The mixed brass & woodwinds seems interesting but more strings, choir and percussion? Really?
I thought Ark 1, 2 & 3 would have covered these already.


----------



## chocobitz825 (Dec 6, 2018)

F#$K! my wallet!!


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Dec 6, 2018)

_*-*_*Extrem Articulations - Overblown / Overpressure
-Introducing Power Legato*

Extrem Trailer!

I knew without looking Sascha Knorr wrote that cue, so fine!

Thinkin' about this...maybe I'll wait for Xmas 2020. Or not. I'm sensing some devious marketing here...


----------



## Rap-sody (Dec 6, 2018)

Great news. Just waiting for loyalty discounts or not before making my mind.


----------



## cadenzajon (Dec 6, 2018)

"Metropolis Ark 4: Two By Two"



Flexi83 said:


> I think much of this can be solved musically with the existing Ark series.



Of course, but now finally you can write in the Metropolis Ark style with authentic divisi section articulations! This has, of course, been the gaping hole in every epic composer's toolbox.



dpasdernick said:


> Hmm... the demo track sounds pretty huge to me considering the limited amount of players.



Indeed, Teldex is magic. It apparently makes 3 violins sound like an HZ army.


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Dec 6, 2018)

whiskers said:


> this 'power legato' seems intriguing


It's for those cues where you need massive subtlety. I'll buy but only if those power legatos include an fff bar chime patch.


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Dec 6, 2018)

The good news for us is, I think this is gonna lead straight to an Xmas pricing chainsaw massacre. Ark 4 will be the perfect accompaniment.


----------



## MarcusD (Dec 6, 2018)

Ooo. This looks very interesting! Be great to hear some more demos before the it comes out...


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Dec 6, 2018)

The NI sale ends Dec 18 and it would be very helpful to have a walkthrough before then.


----------



## BradHoyt (Dec 6, 2018)

OT's alternative, or complement to Spitfire's Bernard Herman library? Interesting.


----------



## zimm83 (Dec 6, 2018)

BradHoyt said:


> OT's alternative, or complement to Spitfire's Bernard Herman library? Interesting.


The strings seems to be the First "Ark" Chairs....Humm.... we will see....3 violins.... 3 violas......cool...


----------



## ka00 (Dec 6, 2018)

Rap-sody said:


> Great news. Just waiting for loyalty discounts or not before making my mind.



They did one when Ark 3 was released. Was 299 Euros, if I recall correctly, for owners of any existing Ark.

It would be an immediate purchase for me if they did that again.


----------



## korruptkey (Dec 6, 2018)

I suspect the lack of loyalty discount is a result of the concurrent NKI sales.


----------



## JonSolo (Dec 6, 2018)

Yea. I thought I still had a 50euro coupon. I don't. Eish. So broke right now. Got a few weeks.


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 6, 2018)

korruptkey said:


> I suspect the lack of loyalty discount is a result of the concurrent NKI sales.


They need to find a way to give the discount to owners prior to the sale. Though truthfully, if it went to 299 Euros, I might think about it.


----------



## Bryan (Dec 6, 2018)

ka00 said:


> They did one when Ark 3 was released. Was 299 Euros, if I recall correctly, for owners of any existing Ark.
> 
> It would be an immediate purchase for me if they did that again.



I believe they only did the discount for Ark I to II. I looked back on my emails and receipts and only saw one from I to II and nothing for III.


----------



## ka00 (Dec 6, 2018)

Bryan said:


> I believe they only did the discount for Ark I to II. I looked back on my emails and receipts and only saw one from I to II and nothing for III.


----------



## Bryan (Dec 6, 2018)

ka00 said:


>


Huh, wonder where mine was?!!! I stand corrected.

edit-Looked again. Must have been drunk when looking at it because there it was. sorry!


----------



## JEPA (Dec 6, 2018)

i don't understand this Ark 4, the previous ones were clear in the concept. In one (1) sentence, what is Ark 4 about: _ _ _ _ ?


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 6, 2018)

JEPA said:


> i don't understand this Ark 4, the previous ones were clear in the concept. In one (1) sentence, what is Ark 4 about: _ _ _ _ ?


...Filling the gaping orchestral holes OT left in Arks 1 & 2. 

That is, high woodwinds. If I'm honest, the strings still seem a mess and I don't see how the "front row" concept addresses that.

I am so utterly amused by "power legato."


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Dec 6, 2018)

jbuhler said:


> I am so utterly amused by "power legato."


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 6, 2018)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


>


Power legato really needs to be a plug-in. Maybe the makers of N could do it.


----------



## ka00 (Dec 6, 2018)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


>



Ah crap, does the little ® mean Power Legato is a registered trademark already?

How about a 50 Euro voucher for the person who comes up with a suitable alternative marketing term?

I’ll go first: 
- Pitch Flux ®
- Bravura Glide ®
- Tone Torque ®
- TestosterTone®


----------



## RandomComposer (Dec 6, 2018)

I think it would be a smart move to have an extra discount for those who own all the previous Arks. 
It would become a no-brainer for those who already own everything else and are questioning whether they need this, while also encouraging new customers to buy the other Arks on sale and take advantage of the offer on this one.


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 6, 2018)

RandomComposer said:


> I think it would be a smart move to have an extra discount for those who own all the previous Arks.
> It would become a no-brainer for those who already own everything else and are questioning whether they need this, while also encouraging new customers to buy the other Arks on sale and take advantage of the offer on this one.


They’re probably wagering that if you’ve bought 3 out of the 4 then there’s a good chance that you’ll buy number 4 too. Just a guess.


----------



## zimm83 (Dec 7, 2018)

Just saw this : artics list : tba: Metropolis Ark designed epic multis . Interesting.........Multis like the ones in Ma3 ......but designed. Cool !!!


----------



## Wolf68 (Dec 7, 2018)

Now THIS is what I call a good Trailer. really very professional made, ressspect!
PS: ...and please let us know, what "power legato" is!


----------



## zimm83 (Dec 7, 2018)

Wolf68 said:


> Now THIS is what I call a good Trailer. really very professional made, ressspect!
> PS: ...and please let us know, what "power legato" is!


Yes super trailer as always.OT does very cinematic trailers. It doesn t show us any legato......We want to hear all of this library' s legatos....
Give us power !!!


----------



## ChazC (Dec 7, 2018)

zimm83 said:


> Yes super trailer as always.OT does very cinematic trailers. It doesn t show us any legato......We want to hear all of this library' s legatos....
> Give us power !!!



It doesn't really show us any anything to be honest. I wish developers who do this kind of thing would have decent walkthroughs available as soon as they announce a product rather than waiting til just before the preorder offers finish. Never understood why they do that, makes no sense IMO.


----------



## whiskers (Dec 7, 2018)

ChazC said:


> It doesn't really show us any anything to be honest. I wish developers who do this kind of thing would have decent walkthroughs available as soon as they announce a product rather than waiting til just before the preorder offers finish. Never understood why they do that, makes no sense IMO.


yep, would never purchase without a walkthrough.

Release the trailer a week before the sale, build up hype and guessing at what it is, then release the walkthroughs on the same day as the sale.


----------



## lumcas (Dec 7, 2018)

Pardon my ignorance, haven’t read each and every post in this thread, but is there a walkthrough available yet?


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 7, 2018)

zimm83 said:


> The strings seems to be the First "Ark" Chairs....Humm.... we will see....3 violins.... 3 violas......cool...



That's what got me.

I had been on the fence with Exp D for my Arks as a front/first hack.

Saw this and the Articulations and Features PDF, 

sold.


The Front Row of the Metropolis Series
Focused Section Sizes

Still hanging on for a BHCT WL deal.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Dec 7, 2018)

I'm so glad I'm broke and unemployed right now... There is no room for Satan, and I can enjoy life without unhealthy desires.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 7, 2018)

Robo Rivard said:


> I'm so glad I'm broke and unemployed right now... There is no room for Satan, and I can enjoy life without unhealthy desires.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Dec 7, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


>


Haha, I've been watching this GIF for twenty minutes!!!


----------



## midiman (Dec 8, 2018)

Disappointing not having the Loyalty discount. I think this is the the one I will pass on because with the other 3 Arks I can do so much already. With a Loyalty discount I probably would get it as there are some interesting articulations that I liked in the demo, and also the voices seem nice and diferent enough from the previous editions. But it is strange to say the least, to stop giving loyalty discounts on Ark 4... What is the message here? Loyalty is no longer valued? I don't seem to be the only one unhappy about this...


----------



## MartinH. (Dec 8, 2018)

midiman said:


> But it is strange to say the least, to stop giving loyalty discounts on Ark 4... What is the message here? Loyalty is no longer valued? I don't seem to be the only one unhappy about this...


Would you buy it at the same price if it already included a loyalty discount and would just cost 50 bucks more for everyone who _doesn't _own one of the previous Arks?


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 8, 2018)

MartinH. said:


> Would you buy it at the same price if it already included a loyalty discount and would just cost 50 bucks more for everyone who _doesn't _own one of the previous Arks?


Someone's gotta pay for the POWER LEGATO!

Edit to add: this is how they handled the previous Arks. Loyalty got you 50€ off. So for those who have been buying Arks loyally this represents roughly a 17% increase in cost. It doesn't break the bank to be sure, but I also understand why people are irritated, especially with all the other unannounced policy changes OT is making with respect to sales and so forth. It's not like the company has been communicative about any of this. I mean that's their choice, but it's not the best customer relations.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Dec 8, 2018)

Well, seeing how I just bought 3 OT libraries recently, I would love to get it for free or a deep loyalty discount.


----------



## midiman (Dec 8, 2018)

MartinH. said:


> Would you buy it at the same price if it already included a loyalty discount and would just cost 50 bucks more for everyone who _doesn't _own one of the previous Arks?



I feel a certain sarcasm in your question, but I will disregard it. The answer is... I would buy it for 299, as I did for the previous 2 Arks that offered a loyalty discount.
I would go as far as saying that the loyalty discount should be proportional to how many products you bought in the past, or at least how many of the Arks you bought before. That is how Strezov does it and I find it very fair. A person who bought 3 Arks should get bigger discount than one who bought only 1 ark, and so forth. In this way they are making the case that they no longer care about loyalty. It may be a subtle statement, but it certainly encourages me to look elsewhere at other developers that do care about loyalty. Or implement a no Loyalty system from the start. It is strange to give loyalty discounts for the first 3 Arks, and now drop it, with no good reason. They just said there is no loyalty discount on Ark 4, and made no effort to give at least some reasoning for it.
Fine. It is their choice. And I also have my choice, which is to pass on Ark 4. Really love the first 3 Arks, but I think I'll live without the 4th.. 
Unless they reveal what POWER LEGATO is all about and turns out to be a game changer. I doubt it though


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 8, 2018)

i, for one (so it seems), am looking forward to the 19th.

whoot!


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 8, 2018)

midiman said:


> I feel a certain sarcasm in your question, but I will disregard it. The answer is... I would buy it for 299, as I did for the previous 2 Arks that offered a loyalty discount.
> I would go as far as saying that the loyalty discount should be proportional to how many products you bought in the past, or at least how many of the Arks you bought before. That is how Strezov does it and I find it very fair. A person who bought 3 Arks should get bigger discount than one who bought only 1 ark, and so forth. In this way they are making the case that they no longer care about loyalty. It may be a subtle statement, but it certainly encourages me to look elsewhere at other developers that do care about loyalty. Or implement a no Loyalty system from the start. It is strange to give loyalty discounts for the first 3 Arks, and now drop it, with no good reason. They just said there is no loyalty discount on Ark 4, and made no effort to give at least some reasoning for it.
> Fine. It is their choice. And I also have my choice, which is to pass on Ark 4. Really love the first 3 Arks, but I think I'll live without the 4th..
> Unless they reveal what POWER LEGATO is all about and turns out to be a game changer. I doubt it though



"Loyalty" - 7 counts.

FTW.


----------



## JohnG (Dec 8, 2018)

Robo Rivard said:


> Haha, I've been watching this GIF for twenty minutes!!!



Help! Deviate Prevert Alert!!!


----------



## MartinH. (Dec 8, 2018)

midiman said:


> I feel a certain sarcasm in your question, but I will disregard it. The answer is... I would buy it for 299, as I did for the previous 2 Arks that offered a loyalty discount.
> I would go as far as saying that the loyalty discount should be proportional to how many products you bought in the past, or at least how many of the Arks you bought before. That is how Strezov does it and I find it very fair. A person who bought 3 Arks should get bigger discount than one who bought only 1 ark, and so forth. In this way they are making the case that they no longer care about loyalty. It may be a subtle statement, but it certainly encourages me to look elsewhere at other developers that do care about loyalty. Or implement a no Loyalty system from the start. It is strange to give loyalty discounts for the first 3 Arks, and now drop it, with no good reason. They just said there is no loyalty discount on Ark 4, and made no effort to give at least some reasoning for it.
> Fine. It is their choice. And I also have my choice, which is to pass on Ark 4. Really love the first 3 Arks, but I think I'll live without the 4th..
> Unless they reveal what POWER LEGATO is all about and turns out to be a game changer. I doubt it though


I didn't intend to sound sarcastic, thanks for answering! I totally get the frustration that loyal Ark users must feel. I just find psychology and "behavioral economics" fascinating, because often times people will behave sort of irrationally when it comes to money. E.g. I wouldn't be surprised if it was less about the price and more about the "gesture". I've heard a story from a freelancer where a client wasn't willing to pay a certain amount for a quoted 1 day of work, but was willing to pay the same freelancer a higher amount of money, for the same deliverable, just because this time he said it would take him 3 days of work (which it didn't). So I wouldn't be surprised if there was less backlash if there still was a discount and the whole thing was just 50 bucks more expensive, thus negating that discount again. 

From a financial standpoint I'm not sure loyalty discounts make tons of sense. They mean you're "undermonetizing" your most loyal fans and making the price for new customers _feel _higher, because they see what others are paying. The other way around would almost make more sense to me, like you get 25% off on your first OT purchase as a welcoming gift, but there'd be no good way to prevent people from gaming that system and making a new account every time they buy something. Time limited discounts like the preorder discount or BF sales make tons of sense to me. Nowhere have I bought so much stuff that I don't need as in time-limited sales...


----------



## Breaker (Dec 9, 2018)

The fact that OT is currently selling the other Arks for a lower price than ever might affect their decision to not to have any loyalty discounts this time. I mean that probably 90% of their potential customers already have at least one Ark now, especially as Ark 4 seems to be a "complementary library" for the previous Arks.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Dec 9, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> That's what got me.
> 
> I had been on the fence with Exp D for my Arks as a front/first hack.
> 
> ...



If you're curious, Berlin First Chairs + Strings from Arks 1, 2 and 3 is exactly how I've been working for my 3 mockup covers


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 9, 2018)

whitewasteland said:


> If you're curious, Berlin First Chairs + Strings from Arks 1, 2 and 3 is exactly how I've been working for my 3 mockup covers





fantastic!

will be interesting to see if the EXPs go on sale - or even "coupons".

"loyalty" - ya know.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Dec 9, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> fantastic!
> 
> will be interesting to see if the EXPs go on sale - or even "coupons".
> 
> "loyalty" - ya know.



Oh, most of the Berlin Exps did go on sale in May 2018  It was an event called "Completion Days".


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 9, 2018)

whitewasteland said:


> Oh, most of the Berlin Exps did go on sale in May 2018  It was an event called "Completion Days".


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Dec 9, 2018)

whitewasteland said:


> If you're curious, Berlin First Chairs + Strings from Arks 1, 2 and 3 is exactly how I've been working for my 3 mockup covers


Magnifique!


----------



## z.langlumos (Dec 10, 2018)

Loyalty discount would be great just like before!


----------



## zimm83 (Dec 11, 2018)

[Pre ordered. With first chairs.
I think they will blend together very well !!!
Can't wait !!!


----------



## Satorious (Dec 11, 2018)

Really hope the video walk-through is underwhelming or arrives after the introduction period ends (ala Glory Days) - otherwise my bank balance will hate me for a bit and I'll need to cancel Christmas!


----------



## prodigalson (Dec 11, 2018)

Satorious said:


> Really hope the video walk-through is underwhelming or arrives after the introduction period ends (ala Glory Days) - otherwise my bank balance will hate me for a bit and I'll need to cancel Christmas!



They did release two walk throughs before the intro ended for Glory Days. It was just the trumpets that came late. IMO, it would be really asking too much of customers to dive in at over $400 with nothing but that trailer. I expect there'll be a walk through this week


----------



## axb312 (Dec 11, 2018)

prodigalson said:


> They did release two walk throughs before the intro ended for Glory Days. It was just the trumpets that came late. IMO, it would be really asking too much of customers to dive in at over $400 with nothing but that trailer. I expect there'll be a walk through this week



I hope you're right. Walk through should have been released when pre-orders start imo.


----------



## prodigalson (Dec 11, 2018)

axb312 said:


> I hope you're right. Walk through should have been released when pre-orders start imo.



agreed.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 11, 2018)

I'm kind of shocked OT hasn't released any more information on this yet. No more demos, no walkthroughs, 8 days until the preorder offer expires...


----------



## ChazC (Dec 11, 2018)

jbuhler said:


> I'm kind of shocked OT hasn't released any more information on this yet. No more demos, no walkthroughs, 8 days until the preorder offer expires...



The longer they leave it the better it needs to be. Really poor form. As with Glory Days I'm rapidly losing interest now.


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 11, 2018)

Embarrassed to admit (_ after very cool & helpful Posts_ ) that I'm leaning to Ark 4 in the face of legitimate calls for more 'useful' info /walkthroughs /etc. 
_Having Ark 1 /BO_ Inspire 1 & 2/Time Macro_ …. Ark 4 could offer real, _incremental_ content at 'reachable' cost. 
Ark 2 is so obvious a choice and recommended strongly ……


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 11, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> Embarrassed to admit (_ after very cool & helpful Posts_ ) that I'm leaning to Ark 4 in the face of legitimate calls for more 'useful' info /walkthroughs /etc.
> _Having Ark 1 /BO_ Inspire 1 & 2/Time Macro_ …. Ark 4 could offer real, _incremental_ content at 'reachable' cost.
> Ark 2 is so obvious a choice and recommended strongly ……


Ark 4 is a complete cypher and therefore promises the infinite (as well as POWER LEGATO!). That’s why it seems so appealing. When we get the walkthrough and demos we’ll know better.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Dec 12, 2018)

I get that they want to build hype, but there's no bloody point if you lose all momentum by releasing the walk-through so late.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 12, 2018)

I suppose the good news is that Ark 4 is probably a good blind purchase, considering there's never been an Ark dud...?


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Dec 12, 2018)

Mike Fox said:


> I suppose the good news is that Ark 4 is probably a good blind purchase, considering there's never been an Ark dud...?


Redundant more comes to mind for me. But that depends on what instruments one already owns.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 12, 2018)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> Redundant more comes to mind for me. But that depends on what instruments one already owns.


You might be onto something...

...hard to tell without a walkthrough video.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 12, 2018)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> Redundant more comes to mind for me. But that depends on what instruments one already owns.


If the idea of Ark 4 is indeed a kind of "power" chamber orchestra, as some have suggested, much will depend on how OT can manage the tension between detail and power into a more or less consistent tone where everything fits together (and with the other Arks). If they can do that I don't think it will be redundant (though I'm still not sure it's anything I want or need). But who knows if that's what OT is even aiming at.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 13, 2018)

whitewasteland said:


> Oh, most of the Berlin Exps did go on sale in May 2018  It was an event called "Completion Days".



Here's hoping for a year end repeat.

I think the 4 Arks and Exp D would be a workable toolset.


----------



## zimm83 (Dec 13, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> Here's hoping for a year end repeat.
> 
> I think the 4 Arks and Exp D would be a workable toolset.


+1


----------



## OrchestralTools (Dec 13, 2018)

METROPOLIS ARK 4 - Elite Orchestral Forces - Screencast Chapter I
Enjoy! Chapter II will be available tomorrow!


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 13, 2018)

OrchestralTools said:


> METROPOLIS ARK 4 - Elite Orchestral Forces - Screencast Chapter I
> Enjoy! Chapter II will be available tomorrow!





no regrets.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 13, 2018)

OrchestralTools said:


> METROPOLIS ARK 4 - Elite Orchestral Forces - Screencast Chapter I
> Enjoy! Chapter II will be available tomorrow!



"Every whisper is a controlled scream." "Metropolis Ark 4 for is not for the faint-hearted." This script is really over the top.


----------



## JW (Dec 13, 2018)

Nice screencast, OT. Loving the sound of those strings!


----------



## Drundfunk (Dec 13, 2018)

JW said:


> Nice screencast, OT. Loving the sound of those strings!


Damn.......Even John Williams loves it


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Dec 13, 2018)

This is exactly what I'd hoped it would be!


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Dec 13, 2018)

I would be glad to drop this "Shut up and take my money" meme, but I have no money left.


----------



## whiskers (Dec 13, 2018)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> This is exactly what I'd hoped it would be!


can you expound? What are your thoughts on it?


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Dec 13, 2018)

whiskers said:


> can you expound? What are your thoughts on it?


Mostly what I wrote here.

I love the sounds. Strings are so lush...just kidding. Strings get scratchy and nasty! I like the idea of focused sections, it's too easy to add a lot of instruments and get orchestra mush.

Less limited and handicapped than the previous Arks. Most instruments have +5 trills and two types of legato, all strings have blurred stacc. And those incredibly tight string staccatissimos! It's all the good stuff I've been wanting. None of the 8va, half-the-articulations-are-clusters, kind of issues I see with other Arks.


----------



## zimm83 (Dec 13, 2018)

Oh my god...those strings power legatos ....Absolute genuis.
And the choirs !!! Clear and powerful ...BRAVISSIMO.
And the tonal percs ...and the brass-winds mixes..... OHHHHHH...
Happy to have preordered it. Can't be disappointed by OT.

OT RULES !!!


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Dec 13, 2018)

OrchestralTools said:


> METROPOLIS ARK 4 - Elite Orchestral Forces - Screencast Chapter I
> Enjoy! Chapter II will be available tomorrow!




Damn that strings are some kind of badass unique new articulations..never heard that from other library, especially those overpressed stuff..dammit..


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 13, 2018)

So, no loyalty discount then, eh?


----------



## zimm83 (Dec 13, 2018)

3 violas section. Great. Was missing in the other arks.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Dec 13, 2018)

Mike Fox said:


> So, no loyalty discount then, eh?



Was thinking same


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 13, 2018)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Was thinking same


I was wondering about the unloyal discount... unloyalty being all the rage these days.:emoji_snowman:


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Dec 13, 2018)

LamaRose said:


> I was wondering about the unloyal discount... unloyalty being all the rage these days.:emoji_snowman:


OT confirmed that they will not offer a loyalty discount.

OT confirmed that they will not allow pre-release reviews.


----------



## ag75 (Dec 13, 2018)

I am absolutely preordering this. I love the sound/color of those strings! I bought Ark 3, through the NI sale, but I see myself using this library more than Ark 3.


----------



## zimm83 (Dec 14, 2018)

ag75 said:


> I am absolutely preordering this. I love the sound/color of those strings! I bought Ark 3, through the NI sale, but I see myself using this library more than Ark 3.


A mix of ark3 and 4 . Waouh..How it blends together in the wakthrough. Great.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Dec 14, 2018)

Wow... instant buy now - total nobrainer! Amazing work, guys!


----------



## OrchestralTools (Dec 14, 2018)

METROPOLIS ARK 4 - Elite Orchestral Forces - Screencast Chapter II


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Dec 14, 2018)

So that's what a FFF Piccolo sounds like. Epic !


----------



## djrustycans (Dec 14, 2018)

I'd decided to give this a miss after MA3 (not used it in a year - too niche for most regular orchestral uses) but this has blown me away! I especially like the fact that each section has full dynamics and great articulation options. This will be hard to ignore. So musical - sounds phenomenal. Well done OT!!


----------



## zimm83 (Dec 14, 2018)

djrustycans said:


> I'd decided to give this a miss after MA3 (not used it in a year - too niche for most regular orchestral uses) but this has blown me away! I especially like the fact that each section has full dynamics and great articulation options. This will be hard to ignore. So musical - sounds phenomenal. Well done OT!!


Oh those other power legatos....Great Great...Great Melody lines in my head!!!


----------



## MrCambiata (Dec 14, 2018)

I think I'm in. It sounds stunning to me.


----------



## zimm83 (Dec 14, 2018)

whitewasteland said:


> So that's what a FFF Piccolo sounds like. Epic !


FFF men legatos....ahhhhhhhh
And the shouts!!


----------



## micrologus (Dec 14, 2018)

Wow, this Horn, Wagner Tuba and Trombone section...


----------



## zimm83 (Dec 14, 2018)

micrologus said:


> Wow, this Horn, Wagner Tuba and Trombone section...



Yes. Majestic. And in chapter 1 we have the power legato brass multi...Megapower!!!


----------



## dodecabilly (Dec 14, 2018)

I am not so sold on woodwinds combos, but brass, strings and female choir is enough for me to justify owning it... Also, I am sucker for new articulations.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Dec 14, 2018)

@OrchestralTools @OT_Tobias --

Can you please clarify which trills intervals are available for instruments that include the Single Trills TO articulation? In the video I see different intervals for each instrument (e.g. +1 and +7 for Flute/Piccolo, +2 +3 +4 for Flute/Oboe/Clarinet) but it also seems possible that each instrument includes every interval from +1 to +7.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 14, 2018)

Glad they included the extra close mics on this. Seems like you can actually get pretty close and dry! That was always my only critique with the Arks: too much reverb. I suppose it being a much smaller section also helps.


----------



## zimm83 (Dec 14, 2018)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> @OrchestralTools @OT_Tobias --
> 
> Can you please clarify which trills intervals are available for each instruments that include the Single Trills TO articulation? In the video I see different intervals for each instrument (e.g. +1 and +7 for Flute/Piccolo, +2 +3 +4 for Flute/Oboe/Clarinet) but it also seems possible that each instrument includes every interval from +1 to +7.


Oh didn't see there are 10 trills orchestrator sections... Great!...


----------



## zimm83 (Dec 14, 2018)

Hoping they are giving us many Multis like the ones in Ark3 !!!


----------



## JohnBMears (Dec 15, 2018)

whitewasteland said:


> If you're curious, Berlin First Chairs + Strings from Arks 1, 2 and 3 is exactly how I've been working for my 3 mockup covers




These not only sound amazing, but also drier than the Arks sound out of the box. Do you favor the close mics in your mixes?


----------



## prodigalson (Dec 15, 2018)

biggest disappointment so far in watching the screencasts is that there is no power legato for cellos alone. All the low strings are in 8ves with the bass. This drives me absolutely insane when the cellos are recorded in 8ves with the basses by default in certain ensemble libraries. Yes, cellos very often double the basses but how are you going to provide a killer, anguished, screaming legato for violins and then not provide the same for the cellos. How heart-wrenching it would be to hear the cellos wailing up there like the violins...but no...you can only use them for bass lines. a real mistake, IMO.

oh and also the 3 kick drum ensemble...what?


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Dec 15, 2018)

JohnBMears said:


> These not only sound amazing, but also drier than the Arks sound out of the box. Do you favor the close mics in your mixes?



Thanks @JohnBMears ! Yes I'm using the close mics a lot. As great as Teldex sounds, I have to say I love the "Studio orchestra" sound, a la _Nightmare Before Christmas_.


----------



## Forecheck (Dec 15, 2018)

prodigalson said:


> biggest disappointment so far in watching the screencasts is that there is no power legato for cellos alone. All the low strings are in 8ves with the bass. This drives me absolutely insane when the cellos are recorded in 8ves with the basses by default in certain ensemble libraries. Yes, cellos very often double the basses but how are you going to provide a killer, anguished, screaming legato for violins and then not provide the same for the cellos. How heart-wrenching it would be to hear the cellos wailing up there like the violins...but no...you can only use them for bass lines. a real mistake, IMO.



Would pairing BS First Chairs with this solve that problem?? Too bad that package isn't on sale too. Might those be a really good fit together??


----------



## zimm83 (Dec 15, 2018)

Forecheck said:


> Would pairing BS First Chairs with this solve that problem?? Too bad that package isn't on sale too. Might those be a really good fit together??


YES that's it. I bought MA4 with First Chairs. This will really well fit together. I love the FC sound, it goes from very dry to very wet. 
I think that 's what we will be able to do with MA4 . Going fro very dry and close and intimate to wet and wide and powerful....


----------



## Forecheck (Dec 15, 2018)

I just wish OT would put First Chairs on sale now too!! I think I read they did it last May as part of a "completion" sale? Please OT, do your own "wish list" and make this Christmas "Complete"!!


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 15, 2018)

Oddly, the walkthroughs for Ark 4 aren't yet on the OT website. Instead you have to know to go to YouTube to find them. Still only one demo as well.


----------



## JohnBMears (Dec 15, 2018)

jbuhler said:


> Oddly, the walkthroughs for Ark 4 aren't yet on the OT website. Instead you have to know to go to YouTube to find them. Still only one demo as well.


This has actually happened with few other of their libraries as well, Where you'd have to go elsewhere to find the videos. I always found that odd.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 15, 2018)

JohnBMears said:


> This has actually happened with few other of their libraries as well, Where you'd have to go elsewhere to find the videos. I always found that odd.


I suppose OT figures most people who would buy on preorder know what to do. Still, given that they undoubtedly picked up a lot of new customers from the NI sale, this one seems like it's a bit of an oversight...


----------



## midiman (Dec 15, 2018)

prodigalson said:


> biggest disappointment so far in watching the screencasts is that there is no power legato for cellos alone. All the low strings are in 8ves with the bass. This drives me absolutely insane when the cellos are recorded in 8ves with the basses by default in certain ensemble libraries. Yes, cellos very often double the basses but how are you going to provide a killer, anguished, screaming legato for violins and then not provide the same for the cellos. How heart-wrenching it would be to hear the cellos wailing up there like the violins...but no...you can only use them for bass lines. a real mistake, IMO.
> 
> oh and also the 3 kick drum ensemble...what?




About the Cello being recorded in 8va with the basses I agree completely. always hate it when they do that. Those octave patches become really limited in use...


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 15, 2018)

midiman said:


> About the Cello being recorded in 8va with the basses I agree completely. always hate it when they do that. Those octave patches become really limited in use...


On the other side, the octave patches do sometimes sound better. If I had to choose, I'd take the separate patches, but it's nice to have a combined octave patch occasionally.


----------



## zimm83 (Dec 17, 2018)

In two days....my precious !!!


----------



## OrchestralTools (Dec 17, 2018)

Enjoy "Battle of the Hordes" by Helge Borgarts & Thomas Stanger. 
All you hear is made exclusively with Metropolis Ark 4 - Elite Orchestral Forces.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 17, 2018)

Forecheck said:


> I just wish OT would put First Chairs on sale now too!! I think I read they did it last May as part of a "completion" sale? Please OT, do your own "wish list" and make this Christmas "Complete"!!




EXP D is a final straggler on my '18 wish list.

I like what i've heard from Ark 4.

excited for Wednesday's release!


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 17, 2018)

The choir does sound thin in Battle of the Hordes (and so sounds distinctly unhorde-like), but it also occasionally sounds like a soloist (around 50 seconds). The really forced woodwind articulations sound great in this, and the flute/picc combo is marvelous. The strings sound like chamber strings, which in this piece seems a bit odd given its otherwise epic scale (a bit like the choir in that respect). It's actually a nice effect but I do feel the limitations (and the niceness of the effect derives from those limitations), but there are places in the piece where a full string section would have worked better (imho).


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 17, 2018)

prodigalson said:


> biggest disappointment so far in watching the screencasts is that there is no power legato for cellos alone. All the low strings are in 8ves with the bass. This drives me absolutely insane when the cellos are recorded in 8ves with the basses by default in certain ensemble libraries...


They wouldn't want to spoil the pleasure of you buying Berlin Strings for that...


----------



## prodigalson (Dec 17, 2018)

jamwerks said:


> They wouldn't want to spoil the pleasure of you buying Berlin Strings for that...



so why provide it for violins then if the same thing can be achieved with Berlin Strings?


----------



## ism (Dec 17, 2018)

jbuhler said:


> The choir does sound thin in Battle of the Hordes (and so sounds distinctly unhorde-like), but it also occasionally sounds like a soloist (around 50 seconds). The really forced woodwind articulations sound great in this, and the flute/picc combo is marvelous. The strings sound like chamber strings, which in this piece seems a bit odd given its otherwise epic scale (a bit like the choir in that respect). It's actually a nice effect but I do feel the limitations (and the niceness of the effect derives from those limitations), but there are places in the piece where a full string section would have worked better (imho).




It’s almost a retro sound - chamber trying to sound epic. A sound, one suspects that may have historical origins of lack of budget, but a nice effect quite regardless of its origin. And something welcome in its difference from the ubiquitous hyper epic sound.

Like Time Macro (which I love) however, I suspect the true strength of the library will likely really show in how it can bring the new nuances and texture of the ‘first row’ patches to contextual compositions.

Look forward to some contextual demos.


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Dec 17, 2018)

jeeeeez.. guys, I need some advice, fast, if possible 

I've been working like crazy this December (deadline month) and I almost missed the OT Sale at NI..

Now here I am, asking myself if I should jump at Metropolis Ark 1 or pre-order Ark 4.

I do own Albion 1 and several Evos, I got a lot of Soundiron stuff, Sonokinetic, NI, Embertone, Solo Woodwinds, geez, lots of electronics, synths exf, no need there. (is there any need in this world of constant flow of products?)

In my line of work (mostly TV and Theater) many times I need to blend and morph organic sound sources with electronic sound design.

Long story short:

Shall I go for MA 1 or MA 4?

I do love the horns in the MA 4 teaser..

If you can spare a few thoughts while the countdown on the sale is running down, feel free to post some 

thx!


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Dec 17, 2018)

the walkthrough to MA 4 is killing it though, love the articulations


----------



## whiskers (Dec 17, 2018)

Fever Phoenix said:


> jeeeeez.. guys, I need some advice, fast, if possible
> 
> I've been working like crazy this December (deadline month) and I almost missed the OT Sale at NI..
> 
> ...


Ark 1 is all about epic, big, dark, fff. Ive often heard this library equated with Albion 1, but I don't own Albion one so I could not say for sure.

Ark 1 is probably a little more tried-and-true compared to 4 because no one really knows what they're getting with 4 super well yet. Ark1 doesnt really do subtle, but neither does 4 it sounds like.

Have you considered Ark2 as well? May provide more versatility


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 17, 2018)

Fever Phoenix said:


> jeeeeez.. guys, I need some advice, fast, if possible
> 
> I've been working like crazy this December (deadline month) and I almost missed the OT Sale at NI..
> 
> ...


The Ark 1 and 2 sale is very good and will give you the big orchestra sound and a good dynamic range (not just loud). I think you'll find it replaces the orchestra in Albion 1 except the upper winds and some of the strings. MA4 is more a chamber sound but it goes very loud. (Listen to Battle of the Hordes above in this thread to get a good idea of how this loud chamber sound works.) If you were drawn to the horn sound in the MA4 teaser, I think you'll find the horns in MA1 and the Wagner tubas in MA2 will get you close to the sound here. (That was either the horn-bassoon patch or horn-Wagner tuba-trombone patch in MA4.) You get a lot more content in MA1 & 2. Personally, I'm drawn to the strings in MA4, some of the extreme dynamic articulations of the woodwinds, and the chorale shouts. I'm not yet sure how MA4 will fare as a standalone library or as a library to supplement libraries other than MA1,2&3. That's an excellent question.


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Dec 17, 2018)

jbuhler said:


> The Ark 1 and 2 sale is very good and will give you the big orchestra sound and a good dynamic range (not just loud). I think you'll find it replaces the orchestra in Albion 1 except the upper winds and some of the strings. MA4 is more a chamber sound but it goes very loud. (Listen to Battle of the Hordes above in this thread to get a good idea of how this loud chamber sound works.) If you were drawn to the horn sound in the MA4 teaser, I think you'll find the horns in MA1 and the Wagner tubas in MA2 will get you close to the sound here. (That was either the horn-bassoon patch or horn-Wagner tuba-trombone patch in MA4.) You get a lot more content in MA1 & 2. Personally, I'm drawn to the strings in MA4, some of the extreme dynamic articulations of the woodwinds, and the chorale shouts. I'm not yet sure how MA4 will fare as a standalone library or as a library to supplement libraries other than MA1,2&3. That's an excellent question.



yes, that's the thing! The damn strings, especially the legato patches really turn me on in MA 4 

I don't need a stand alone library, I got a bunch of libraries and with the constant new releases I can barely keep up with everything. It's just MA 4 seems like a good middle of the arks, while of course with the sale MA1 is a crazy good bargain..


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 17, 2018)

Fever Phoenix said:


> yes, that's the thing! The damn strings, especially the legato patches really turn me on in MA 4


Going just on the walkthroughs and the two demos now available, I'd say the strings are the standout of MA4. They are not the strongest element of the MA1&2, though those in MA2 are very good for what they were designed to do, I just find them a bit limited. (@Parsifal666 is very fond of them.) Although I very much like what I've heard of the strings in MA4 so far, I'm not certain they will add appreciably to what I already have for strings, though they might make some things much easier to accomplish. So I'm still up in the air about MA4, and hopeful for more demos before the prerelease price ends. As I recall, it was one of the last demos that dropped for Time Macro that convinced me that this was going to be a most useful library for me, and that turned out to be very much the case. In any event, if that doesn't happen this time, I'll wait to see what those who purchased the library post.


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Dec 17, 2018)

jbuhler said:


> Going just on the walkthroughs and the two demos now available, I'd say the strings are the standout of MA4. They are not the strongest element of the MA1&2, though those in MA2 are very good for what they were designed to do, I just find them a bit limited. (@Parsifal666 is very fond of them.) Although I very much like what I've heard of the strings in MA4 so far, I'm not certain they will add appreciably to what I already have for strings, though they might make some things much easier to accomplish. So I'm still up in the air about MA4, and hopeful for more demos before the prerelease price ends. As I recall, it was one of the last demos that dropped for Time Macro that convinced me that this was going to be a most useful library for me, and that turned out to be very much the case. I any event, if that doesn't happen this time, I'll wait to see what those who purchased the library post.



thank you for taking the time and letting me know your thoughts.

I might be ending up with both ..


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Dec 17, 2018)

Since I didn't plan to get any new libraries after BF I will try to stick to one, my gut pulling me towards MA 4


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 17, 2018)

Fever Phoenix said:


> Since I didn't plan to get any new libraries after BF I will try to stick to one, my gut pulling me towards MA 4


I would trust your gut. And I'll be most interested to hear how you find the MA4 works with your other libraries. So please report back!


----------



## Forecheck (Dec 17, 2018)

Any guesses how close BHCT could get to MA4, ignoring the Choirs? Redundant or complimentary? I have. EWSO Gold and will be pairing these with rock guitar and B3. Thanks!


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Dec 17, 2018)

that's it .. NI Sale officially skipped, pre-ordering MA4 tomorrow morning..

thanks for your advice, jbuhler.


----------



## Raphioli (Dec 17, 2018)

Yeah, I've already said this when the first walkthrough was released,
but those strings sound really good for sure. (And those horns!)

Regarding power legato patches, not just the legato transitions but the aggressive bowing really sounds expressive and nice.

It would be great if they made an aggressive-play-style expansion for their Berlin series for sure.
(Their brass library definitely needs it)


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 17, 2018)

Raphioli said:


> Yeah, I've already said this when the first walkthrough was released,
> but those strings sound really good for sure. (And those horns!)
> 
> Regarding power legato patches, not just the legato transitions but the aggressive bowing really sounds expressive and nice.
> ...


For me the horns don't offer a lot over what's in the other Arks. I agree about the strings though, and the overblown woodwinds. I have yet to hear an example of the POWER LEGATO that I liked, so I'm most curious if users will be able to convince me.


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Dec 18, 2018)

I just went through some libraries I bought this year, some of which I barely played. I stumbled across Sonuscore Orchestra just to realize how good the single articulations are, beside the whole animation/arpeggiator features (which was what sold me on it)

..makes me realize that I barely take time to fully explore what tools I have here, while my mind is still open for every new release of every (splendid and incredibly high end) sample library creator..

..meanwhile my wallet screams: "Enough already! Go back to work!"


----------



## OrchestralTools (Dec 18, 2018)

Another stunning Metropolis Ark 4 only demo - "Return of the Birds" by Craig Sharmat!


----------



## zimm83 (Dec 18, 2018)

OrchestralTools said:


> Another stunning Metropolis Ark 4 only demo - "Return of the Birds" by Craig Sharmat!



Sharpness ! Bite ! Staccatissimo !!!


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 18, 2018)

I did very much like the sounds in Return of the Birds, and I could really hear in this demo that the strings would get some use. I have to run through my other string libraries and see if I have approximations... The brass sounds nice, but I'm still not hearing that it sounds much different from other Ark brass—maybe a bit less homogeneous because of the mixed ensembles. The winds sounded good as well, but I think most of what I heard was in the capabilities of other standard woodwind libraries I have, though it adds nicely to what the other Arks offer. This demo has definitely made Ark 4 more tempting. I wish they'd released this demo a few days earlier... Or maybe I should say I'm glad they didn't because I would have had to sit with the hard decision longer...


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 18, 2018)

Really like what Craig Sharmat has done here. Still on same treadmill, but only few hours left to decide ..... either Ark 3 or Ark 4. 
At least no more oscillating very soon !


----------



## whiskers (Dec 18, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> Really like what Craig Sharmat has done here. Still on same treadmill, but only few hours left to decide ..... either Ark 3 or Ark 4.
> At least no more oscillating very soon !


from the look of NI's website, it looks like the sale already ended? If so, your choice may be made for you


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 18, 2018)

You may be correct. Looked last night and site clock seemed to indicate somewhere around mid-day today …. although that is an unusual time to end. 
THX!


----------



## whiskers (Dec 18, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> You may be correct. Looked last night and site clock seemed to indicate somewhere around mid-day today …. although that is an unusual time to end.
> THX!





whiskers said:


> Was the timer off on NI's site? I thought there would be like 8 more hours left based on when I looked at it last night . Oh well, it's probably all the best.



That's what I & @dzilizzi thought as well. IDK if it was a glitch or what. Should have ended in about 3 hours from my rough memory.


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 18, 2018)

Yep. Actually double-checked to make sure there was adequate time this morning.
Not gonna stress over it, but not cool if they truly displayed incorrect info.


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Dec 18, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> Yep. Actually double-checked to make sure there was adequate time this morning.
> Not gonna stress over it, but not cool if they truly displayed incorrect info.



Believe me, I monitored that thing 

countdown was accurate, at least in the time zone where I live


----------



## MartinH. (Dec 18, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> but not cool if they truly displayed incorrect info.


I don't know what the timer said on the site, but they are a German company and their German marketing emails told me that the sale ends December 17th, and here in Germany it's December 18th since about 17 and a half hours, so if they had the sale running for longer, they were trying to accomodate other timezones in some way.


----------



## OrchestralTools (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## zimm83 (Dec 18, 2018)

OrchestralTools said:


>



Like the sound style. Something different from the other arks. Great. Tomorrow !!!


----------



## ism (Dec 18, 2018)

OrchestralTools said:


>




Love the soft passage in this - even if it's only a few fleeing seconds.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 18, 2018)

We got to hear a bit of the soft lyrical strings in "Steam Overture." It's good and nice to hear that the softer side of the strings is adequate, but it was not compelling the way the forced articulations are. The soft mallet percussion under that sounded good in context. The fast strings near the end did not sound good—don't know if that was the programming, the mixing, or in the nature of the instruments. The brass again is excellent but it seems like the brass in the previous Arks could manage this just fine. My overall sense is that Ark 4 will be a more versatile library, similar to Ark 2 in that sense compared to Arks 1 and 3. Still not sure about the combinations, and I don't recall any of the demos really featuring the combinations as a combination, except perhaps the picc/flute. Instead they've been used to score the overall ensemble sound, where the combinations function as pre-baked doublings, similar to something like some of the patches in the Symphobias or Albion One (though with a bit more detail).


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Dec 18, 2018)

placed the order in the last second..

as I don't own any previous arks, I am sure I will like the new input


----------



## whiskers (Dec 18, 2018)

Fever Phoenix said:


> placed the order in the last second..
> 
> as I don't own any previous arks, I am sure I will like the new input


Congratulations. Please do give us your impressions after a week or two with the lib, if you would feel comfortable. I'm sure inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Kony (Dec 18, 2018)

The prices are still discounted on the OT website


----------



## Forecheck (Dec 18, 2018)

I pre-ordered as well (my first OT product!). Im very excited to get going with it. Thank you to all for all your comments and insights!


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 18, 2018)

Forecheck said:


> I pre-ordered as well (my first OT product!). Im very excited to get going with it. Thank you to all for all your comments and insights!


I hope you find it inspiring! Please report back your experience if you feel comfortable sharing.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Dec 18, 2018)

Hey guys, the demos are quite accurate to what you are getting...the programming is clean and pretty instant, at least for me. The Birds demo took a bit over an hour. (it is slightly over a minute long). I did a 2nd demo (not sure you will hear it but that took longer). A lot has to do with inspiration and of course how well the instruments fit that inspiration.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 18, 2018)

Craig Sharmat said:


> Hey guys, the demos are quite accurate to what you are getting...the programming is clean and pretty instant, at least for me.


Your demo was very helpful!


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Dec 18, 2018)

whiskers said:


> Congratulations. Please do give us your impressions after a week or two with the lib, if you would feel comfortable. I'm sure inquiring minds want to know.



thank you. I have to say that the great ppl in this forum are a valuable source of thoughts and oppinions, that have played their part to help me reach my conclusion.

I will update you on my impressions when I find time during/after the holidays.


----------



## zimm83 (Dec 18, 2018)

Love the fact they now include multi in the ark series. So powerful (as in ark3).


----------



## andreªs (Dec 19, 2018)

Does OT offer a loyalty voucher like in the past? I didn't get an email...


----------



## zimm83 (Dec 19, 2018)

andreªs said:


> Does OT offer a loyalty voucher like in the past? I didn't get an email...


No not this year. Certainly because of their big promos.


----------



## zimm83 (Dec 19, 2018)

So so......is it time ????


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 19, 2018)

zimm83 said:


> So so......is it time ????


Still listed on discount at OT site and no reports of codes being received, so presumably not yet released into the wild...


----------



## zimm83 (Dec 19, 2018)

jbuhler said:


> Still listed on discount at OT site and no reports of codes being received, so presumably not yet released into the wild...


Within the next hour i suppose, as it was with TMacro...


----------



## OrchestralTools (Dec 19, 2018)

Metropolis Ark 4 is released!
Everyone who purchased in the pre-order will get a download link in the next hours.
Enjoy the Elite Orchestral Forces!


----------



## Masslevel (Dec 19, 2018)

Just received my code. Many thanks for your hard work, @OrchestralTools and happy holidays!


----------



## zimm83 (Dec 19, 2018)

AHHHHHH ! Received. Downloading ! My fourth ark !!! Thank you Orchestral Tools !!!!!!!


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 19, 2018)

whoo hoo!

danke!

und jetzt warten wir auf den exp!


----------



## zimm83 (Dec 19, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> whoo hoo!
> 
> danke!
> 
> und jetzt warten wir auf den exp!


Ya ya danke schon !!!


----------



## Jack Weaver (Dec 21, 2018)

Interesting (in kinda of a disappointing way) that there is no BPIZZ - Col Legno to Bartok Pizzicato - for Mid Strings. So effectively there doesn't seem to be any kind of pizz for them even though there is for Hi's and Lows. Seems like quite an oversight for OT. 

I'm just in the course of setting up a template for the three string sections and it's unfortunate that I can't have all the same articulations in them. 

This is such a nice string product in terms of size and concept. I wonder if OT is planning on doing a complete string section in this manner. Although it would be a drag to have to pay for it 1.5 times since I own ARK 4. 

.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Dec 21, 2018)

Also... maybe it's different for everyone else but Mid Strings' keyswitches play low bass notes for me - both within VE Pro and within my DAW, Logic. 

Am I doing something stupid or has OT given us a bit of a glitch here?

.


----------



## JohannesR (Dec 21, 2018)

Same here! A bug for sure.


Jack Weaver said:


> Also... maybe it's different for everyone else but Mid Strings' keyswitches play low bass notes for me - both within VE Pro and within my DAW, Logic.
> 
> Am I doing something stupid or has OT given us a bit of a glitch here?
> 
> .


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 21, 2018)

Jack Weaver said:


> Also... maybe it's different for everyone else but Mid Strings' keyswitches play low bass notes for me - both within VE Pro and within my DAW, Logic.
> 
> Am I doing something stupid or has OT given us a bit of a glitch here?
> 
> .


If it works like other OT instruments in Capsule, you should be able to move the keyswitches out of the playable range of the instrument using the little <KS> button on the lower left of the GUI


----------



## gpax (Dec 21, 2018)

Jack Weaver said:


> Also... maybe it's different for everyone else but Mid Strings' keyswitches play low bass notes for me - both within VE Pro and within my DAW, Logic.
> 
> Am I doing something stupid or has OT given us a bit of a glitch here?
> 
> .


I reported this to OT on the day of release, and they sent me a link to the fix by the next morning. So it is fixed, I can report.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Dec 21, 2018)

jbuhler said:


> If it works like other OT instruments in Capsule, you should be able to move the keyswitches out of the playable range of the instrument using the little <KS> button on the lower left of the GUI


Yup, I know that but, c'mon man...



gpax said:


> I reported this to OT on the day of release, and they sent me a link to the fix by the next morning. So it is fixed, I can report.


Do you know if they are they sending out a link to a fix or update to the rest of us?

.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 21, 2018)

Jack Weaver said:


> Yup, I know that but, c'mon man...


Sure, but this is the kind of thing that plagues many of the OT releases. You fix it and save the patch. Or you contact OT and wait for them to send you a fix or tell you how to do it. And then OT likely doesn't fix it in the next update either, which is maybe in 2 years...


----------



## gpax (Dec 21, 2018)

Jack Weaver said:


> Yup, I know that but, c'mon man...
> 
> 
> Do you know if they are they sending out a link to a fix or update to the rest of us?
> ...


Of course. But it's the OT way of doing things, where you have to follow these instructions to then get the updated instruments yourself (just that, not any samples), then make sure you move the new update to the right install locations - manually.

Why they do not support a more user-friendly install option for updates is beyond me. But here it is:

http://helpdesk.orchestraltools.com/hd_re-extracting_inst_cont.html

EDIT: Which is to also say you have to go through the manual link option in your original purchase confirmation email.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jan 6, 2019)

Still just hammering away at the template, this is high mid + ark 1 high strings octave and low strings from ark 1 and 4.

ofcourse the brass is the larger chunk of the sound - but that's how it sounds if you're trying to add a bit more definition to the ark 1/2/3 strings.

also, I borrowed some batman to mix it up(because that's what I think of when I think of metropolis ark.

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/batmanning-mp3.17683/][/AUDIOPLUS]

and this is just the strings from ark 1+ ark 4

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/batmanningstrings-mp3.17684/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## MartinH. (Jan 6, 2019)

ProfoundSilence said:


> and this is just the strings from ark 1+ ark 4



Is there a timing issue in the first 5 seconds of the second mp3 with just the strings? Sounds a bit off to me compared to the first mp3. If I recall correctly I've heard something like that before, but I'm not sure whether it was in Ark 1 or NI SSC SE.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jan 6, 2019)

nope, the thicker arrangement probably just made it feel less-sloppy.


----------

